
Ben Carlin - Thevet
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_Carlin
======
tomhoward
“ _Money from Carlin 's estate was used to found the Charlotte Carlin
Scholarship (named for his mother), awarded for "the proficiency of the
English language with the avoidance of clichés"_.”

------
1-more
There's a free audiobook about this guy and the journey in Half Safe. I quite
enjoyed it!

[https://www.amazon.com/Half-Safe-Obsession-Around-World-
Adve...](https://www.amazon.com/Half-Safe-Obsession-Around-World-
Adventure/dp/B00B63DLRE)

------
p1esk
I’m curious - what’s up with the scarves these old timer adventurers wear
under the shirt. Is it fashion or there’s some practical aspect to it?

~~~
dpeck
In warm/hot areas with low humidity you can get enough of an evaporative
cooling effect around the major artery in your neck to make a enough of a
different in temperature feel to make it worth it.

------
nervousvarun
Great read.

I came to the bit about his journey taking ten years and thought "his poor
wife".

I later saw that they divorced.

~~~
briandrum
However, “Carlin almost decided to abandon the journey and liquidate Half-
Safe, but was convinced by his wife to continue.”

Sounds like she was – at least for a time – just as invested.

